# heat cycle



## johnkellie (Mar 21, 2001)

My female came into heat 2wks.ago this coming tues.just yesterday the males in my house are going crazy.They had been more interested in her but now I assume she is ready they are way way out of hand.How long does this last all of the last week of her ccycle?I have everyone crated but everyone is distracted beyond explanation.Whining circling howling pacing yipping you get the pix.I knew it would be bad just looking for a thought on if it will last the whole next week?She will not be bred at least until she is titled which will be awhile since she is only 11m old.


----------



## jmincy (Dec 22, 2004)

She will ovulate for about 2 days, however she will be receptive and the males will be interested for 5-7 days.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You have at least a week and I would keep her separated from them for a week after that (if she has been in heat for 2 weeks then 4 weeks total).


----------

